# Top dollar for turkey only...



## Victor DeVine (Jul 10, 2012)

If you have a club in the Greene, Oglethorpe, Wilkes, Taliaferro (even north Hancock and Putnam) counties and will take on a turkey only member, then please contact me. I'll work your club on work days, clear roads, and fill feeders but you'll not see me in your deer woods. Come Jan 2nd, I'll carry a .22 and shoot some small game while I scout for turkey. Come Turkey season, I'll hunt hard...but not a game hog. Last two years spent most of my time calling for other people on other leases or WMA land. 

Looking for hardwoods, creeks, and lots of turkey with not too much pressure. Not acres and acres of clearcut or short pines. 

Looking for over 500 acres. 

Looking for a catch and release pond on site for my young sons to fish with me. 

If the lease is right for me, money is not my biggest concern.

Send me P.M's here or call at 706-207-8848


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 10, 2012)

I love turkey hunting


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't care a thing about deer hunting...


----------



## JOHNSCH (Jul 12, 2012)

Victor this is CHANCE that talked to you ,maybe you and your boys can come down and do some turkey hunting next year.


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks again for the invite and all the awesome info. I appreciate the help...great to know we still have people like you willing to do so much for our young hunters. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 14, 2012)

Still looking...


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 15, 2012)

This a great way to get some extra $ for food plots without adding any new deer pressure...


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll stay out of your deer woods until after the season is over...


----------



## stuart smith (Jul 17, 2012)

How about North Jones County?


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 17, 2012)

Send me a P.M. and let me know what you've got. I've got a buddy in Morgan county who is as crazy about turkey hunting as I am. 

Thanks!


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 19, 2012)

Still looking for a turkey only lease...


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 29, 2012)

Finally got one! Thanks for all the replies and wish me luck in the spring!


----------

